# Portraits



## JayG1372 (May 11, 2017)

Enjoy these photos I took. They were portraits done for the little girls mother for a present. The boy is my son.


----------



## TheLibrarian (Sep 23, 2017)

Nice. I don't mind the 1st one being over saturated it's like an old black and white now in technicolor but dislike over saturated alien grass and greens in the 3rd one.


----------



## Tomasko (Sep 23, 2017)

The first one suffers from a very ugly green tint on her face and the flower is way too saturated, so it draws the viewer's attention away from the subject. The third, as mentioned, has also way too saturated green channel, again drawing attention away and even making it a bit claustrophobic, as if the plants were going to eat the girl any time...

The second is in my opinion the best from the set.


----------

